# Has any one used the Ball® Home Canning Discovery Kit?



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

So the second question I have tonight is if any of you have tried the Ball® Home Canning Discovery Kit. I have never done it before and I was wondering if this was a good kit to start with. Its on sale right now for under $10 and I was thinking about buying it this weekend.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I just wrote a response to your canning beef question on another thread. 

I can't tell exactly what's in the discovery kit - it may very well have the Ball Blue Book (BBB). Personally, I'd go with Ball's utensil set, either the BBB or The Complete Guide to Home Canning, and a pressure canner (you must use a presser canner for meat, and many pressure canners can double as a waterbath canner, too). Then go to the library and check out some canning books - just to get an understanding of the science behind canning. It's always good to know WHY the 'rules' are the way they are - then later you can decide which ones to break. (did I say that?!)


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

biobacon said:


> So the second question I have tonight is if any of you have tried the Ball® Home Canning Discovery Kit. I have never done it before and I was wondering if this was a good kit to start with. Its on sale right now for under $10 and I was thinking about buying it this weekend.


It looks as though it has a simplified canning book, 3 pint jars, 3 rings, 3 flats and a plastic basket that can be used in water bath canning.

IMO it's a rip off.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I got this kit as a gift right after I got myself a water bath. Since I want to can veggies and low acid foods I need a pressure canner and not a water bath. I ended up borrowing my mother's Presto pressure canner and am currently using that for my canning. The water bath has served well for sterilizing jars and lids before I pressure can. I did use the 'discovery kit' to can some lemonade concentrate since its a water bath recipe and the pint jars are a good size to start. 

If you don't plan on making/canning small batch jellies or jams I advise to stay away from the kit and save your money for a pressure canner.


----------

